# Spilling your guts to a total stranger



## HazyDavey (Mar 6, 2017)

I was replying to a another thread about having a close friend and thought about this..

Have you ever been in a public place and just strike up a conversation with a total stranger. The next thing you know the both of you are talking about things you usually keep to yourself? There is something that clicks, and you're both comfortable with just talking to each other. 

Most of the time I'm not really all that outgoing in public places, but will try to be courteous to others. 

Some folks have told me that maybe we're kindred spirits or have know each other in a past life. 
Or maybe it's because we know we'll probably never see each other again?  

Crazy eh?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> ...
> Have you ever been in a public place and just strike up a conversation with a total stranger. The next thing you know the both of you are talking about things you usually keep to yourself? There is something that clicks, and you're both comfortable with just talking to each other.


Yes, I've had that happen many times, for example in waiting rooms (doctors, car repairs, etc), long checkout lines.



Hazy Davey said:


> ...
> Or maybe it's because we know we'll probably never see each other again?


With me, I think it's this one. ^^^


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2017)

In a way yes. I've had strangers spill their guts to me, but I never share as much as they have.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 6, 2017)

I sometimes say more than I should. odd hey?


----------



## Wren (Mar 6, 2017)

No, I'm very private although I have held many enjoyable conversations with strangers but never broached anything really personal, don't think I'd be comfortable with it but it is supposedly quite cathartic....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2017)

I haven't really spilled my guts to any stranger, but I have had some conversations where they might mention losing their loved one or something, and I'll share one related story of my personal loss.  Lose their dog, etc.  I've even given a couple of strangers hugs when the discussion became emotional.  I think all of us have many things in common when you look under the surface.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks all for your thoughts. It's funny how we are sometimes, just talking to a total stranger can make your day.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2017)

Sometimes it pays off. At breakfast, last Sunday, I got talking to this fellow and come to find out, we both grew up in the same town. Now here's the kicker. Our moms knew each other and we use to play together as young children. It can be a small world talking to a stranger.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2017)

Sometimes a rapport quickly develops where you seem to be on the same wavelength. Being a connector, I treasure such moments.


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Sometimes it pays off. At breakfast, last Sunday, I got talking to this fellow and come to find out, we both grew up in the same town. Now here's the kicker. Our moms knew each other and we use to play together as young children. It can be a small world talking to a stranger.



Pappy--That's a little freaky, don't you think? I mean, what are the odds of that happening?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2017)

There's a big space between polite conversation and  "spilling one's  guts".

I only spill my guts when I'm sitting on a stool  with a strong light in my eyes  at the police station

with a circle of brawny cops  tapping their  batons  on their hands.

I continue until the cops start yawning.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2017)

oldman said:


> Pappy--That's a little freaky, don't you think? I mean, what are the odds of that happening?



It is a little scary. At least he didn't turn out to be a long lost brother.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 6, 2017)

I consider I am a woman wearing 7 metaphorical veils. When talking to a genial stranger I may drop two or three of the outer layers but I've only lowered the sixth veil to my husband. Only God has seen past the seventh.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 6, 2017)

I've had people talk to me like that. I don't offer advice etc. I don't mind if someone does start going on about something and I really don't know them. I figure they need to talk and perhaps no one else is available. 

I ran into a co-worker at the grocery store a few weeks ago. She immediately started to vent about work and a certain situation. She was almost in tears. We talked for a while. Later that week at work she told me how glad she was that she ran into me. I really helped and she felt better after that. Rarely I guess I am good for something.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2017)

And you look lovely  Warrigal

   Signed:  Gawd


----------



## Debby (Mar 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Sometimes it pays off. At breakfast, last Sunday, I got talking to this fellow and come to find out, we both grew up in the same town. Now here's the kicker. Our moms knew each other and we use to play together as young children. It can be a small world talking to a stranger.




I have a story like that sort of.  When I was a little kid I went to a country school.  https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2071ery small and there was a boy in my class whose cousin I met a couple times at birthday parties or something.  Well fast forward ten years, I've moved to the big city two hours away, grown up and finally move in with my boyfriend who goes to work at a car lot and he meets another guy who just started there.

Well they get to be work buddies and start going for a beer off and on and by and by we go over to his place finally one day.  We got introduced to his girlfriend there and as we're sitting and just chatting and talking about stuff, we start all sharing stories about when we were kids I guess, and it turned out that she was the cousin that I met at the birthday party of the boy that was in my class in grade four.  Small world eh?


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2017)

Anonymous encounter has many uses, as for _gut spilling_ it is an opportunity to discuss a personal issue, without burdening people that know you. 

It's like getting a free, impromptu counselling session.


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't, but strangers spill their guts to my husband quite often.  The person (and it's seldom the same person) who cuts his hair, someone in a waiting room, on a plane, a person in the check out line, etc.  I'm not sure why this happens.  He likes people and likes to talk to them but I guess he must like to listen too.


----------

